# SWT: Group Scrollbar machen.



## Aimee (7. Sep 2006)

Huhu,

ich habe eine Group auf meinem Dialog.. Nun werden dort dynamisch Elemente drauf gezeichnet.. Da es mehr werden können als Platz ist soll die Group Scrollbar sein...

Ich habe die Suche benutzt, eine Menge Beispiele gefunden aber es funktioniert nicht.. Achja ich arbeite ohne Layouts... Dürfte aber doch kein Problem sein oder???


```
ScrolledComposite scrolledComposite = new ScrolledComposite(s,
 				SWT.BORDER | SWT.V_SCROLL);
composite = new Composite(scrolledComposite, SWT.NONE); 		
scrolledComposite.setContent(composite);
      
group = ce.createGroup(composite, SWT.H_SCROLL | SWT.V_SCROLL, 475, 250, 10, 100, "");
```

Bitte nicht die festen Werte beachten.. Das kommt noch anders... Breite, Höhe, x und y der Group sind das..

Ich sehe meine Group auch gar nicht mehr wenn ich das so mache und überall lese ich das das funktionieren sollte...  ???:L 

 ???:L Danke schon einmal für eure Hinweise..

 :###


----------



## byte (7. Sep 2006)

Du benutzt keine Layouts? ???:L *schauder*

Hast Du folgendes probiert:


```
scrolledComposite.setExpandVertical(true);
scrolledComposite.setExpandHorizontal(true);
```

 :?:


----------



## Aimee (7. Sep 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du benutzt keine Layouts? ???:L *schauder*
> 
> Hast Du folgendes probiert:
> 
> ...



Nein funktioniert auch nicht..   Ich bin blutiger Anfänger in SWT und den schönen Link den du mir gegeben hattest den habe ich mir auch durch gelesen über die Layouts aber ich kann dort nicht so gut platzieren wie ich es ohne Layouts kann..
Meine Dialoge sehen richtig bescheiden aus mit den Layouts da ich ja an die Formen der Layouts gebunden bin.. Wenn ich mir nun im Dialog oben eine schöne weiße Zeile mit Messageanzeige gemacht habe und das mit einem Layout probiere dann gerät alles durcheinander..

Die Elemente an sich die bekomme ich angeordnet mit Layouts.. Aber da ich ja eine Dialogvorlage nutze mit einer Messageausgabe oben und unten die Buttons kann ich mit den Layouts irgendwie nichts anfangen.. Vielleicht wenn die Zeit mir nicht im Nacken sitzt kann ich mich damit näher beschäftigen aber momentan ist z.B. so etwas hier: 

```
GridLayout gridLayout = new GridLayout();
gridLayout.numColumns = 3;
```

total hinderlich... Meine Dialogvorlage ist dann ein einzigstes Disaster mit dem Teil..   

Ich wünschte ich hätte mehr Zeit um mich richtig in SWT ein zu arbeiten..  :### Aber das kommt noch.. Nur so lange muss ich eben mich mit dem Layout anders weiter helfen.. Und dazu gehört eben auch eine Scrollbar ohne Layouts..  ???:L


----------



## byte (7. Sep 2006)

Dann weiss ich auch nicht. Guck am besten nochmal in der API bei ScrolledComposite nach, denn da ist Beispielcode mit angegeben, der 100%ig funktioniert.

Edit: Vielleicht musst Du noch minWidth und minHeight angeben:


```
scrolledComposite.setMinWidth(xxx);
scrolledComposite.setMinHeight(xxx);
```


----------



## Aimee (7. Sep 2006)

Huhu,

danke für deine Hilfe.. Leider klappt es nicht so richtig.. Ich habe mir jetzt mit einer Tabelle weiter geholfen.. Ich sollte mich wirklich mal ein Wochenende nur mit SWT und dessen Layouts usw. beschäftigen..


----------



## byte (7. Sep 2006)

Ja solltest Du. Denn Du tust Dir keinen Gefallen damit, wenn Du mit absoluten Werten arbeitest. Im Nachhinein dauert diese Friemelei nur länger, als sich einmal hinzusetzen und sich die Layout-Möglichkeiten genau anzugucken.

Es gibt übrigens auch noch das so genannte FormLayout. Das ist nicht auf dem kürzlich geposteten Link dabei, aber für gewisse Anwendungsfälle sehr interessant. Damit kannst Du Widgets direkt aneinander ausrichten anstatt wie beim GridLayout anhand der Spalten. Und vor allem kann man dabei mit relativen %-Werten arbeiten, was bei gewissen Anwendungsfällen sehr nett ist.


----------

